

Show HN: OS X Text Substitution and osxsub - mwunsch
http://mwunsch.tumblr.com/post/41720623461/os-x-text-substitution-and-osxsub

======
skierscott
The install for me didn't work. I had to do `brew install
[https://gist.github.com/raw/4657560/c143a807bb327228f8e87ca6...](https://gist.github.com/raw/4657560/c143a807bb327228f8e87ca698b22c7b279f794e/osxsub.rb`)
for it to work.

Also, you should make "`apple`" (or something else distinctive) so it makes
the apple icon.

------
RaphiePS
Very cool! Didn't know about this feature and I can't wait to try it out.

Also, just so you know, you have a couple of mistakes in your markdown, namely
that code spans only require one backtick on each side.

~~~
mwunsch
Thanks!

Adding backticks to the code spans is set in my CSS:
[http://mwunsch.tumblr.com/post/15836468477/espresso-tutti-
co...](http://mwunsch.tumblr.com/post/15836468477/espresso-tutti-colori)

It was a stylistic choice to show off the markdown itself.

------
jfb
Thanks for this. INTERROBANGS FOR ALL‽

------
catenate
I thought sed was already included somewhere in the unixness underlying OSX?

EDIT: Or tr, even.

